# Fall asleep during sex.



## donkey_punch (Jan 15, 2013)

I’m new to forum, but as many people around I just browse some of the topics and comment on a few.

Just as it says in the title, have any of you have experienced a situation were in the middle of sex your partner has fallen asleep? 
I’m my case it happened that I was playing with my wife down there and gave her an orgasm, so she asked to resume in 3 mins. I said, ok. I lay beside her and in the blink of an eye she fell asleep. 
Personally I thought maybe she was too tired or it was a hell of an orgasm. 

But dang, there I was, left horny and with an erection, I had no choice but to get a bath and have a sweet cold lemon juice.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, I've done it and my wife has too, usually it's really late and we've had some drinks. No big deal.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Just to be clear here, there is a difference between falling asleep during sex, and FALLING ASLEEP DURING SEX! What you described sounds like a middle of the event after glow period, and I'm sure that happens. I have been very close myself a few times.

Falling asleep in the middle of a good pounding...not sure how that could possiby happen for either person, unless it's really just that bad, then you have more to worry about than falling asleep...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

What I hate is when my hand falls asleep when Im rubbing one out. Talk about ultimate rejection
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Thound said:


> What I hate is when my hand falls asleep when Im rubbing one out. Talk about ultimate rejection
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I hate when that happens.


----------



## donkey_punch (Jan 15, 2013)

That's funny and sad. jeje


----------



## CreekWalker (May 31, 2013)

I'm sorry. I'm not going to put any thoughtful effort into a response for someone with the handle you are using. Get real.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

A buddy of mine was drunk and passed out while going down on his wife, lol, she was not happy.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

I read a story on another forum where a couple was drunk, having sex, they fell asleep, he was still inside her, and in his sleep he proceeded to urinate inside of her.


----------



## donkey_punch (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't be sorry. Comment if you wish, don't if you don't want to. Simple


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

It's happened to me a few times and I got very upset at my wife. She cuddles to my back, gets me all worked up, my member in her hand and she slows down and falls asleep. It hasn't occurred since then, thankfully.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I fell asleep during foreplay once. I was excruciatingly exhausted. I laughed about it, but my wife said, "Don't ever tell anyone!" 

I also fell asleep eating once. I'd been travelling for 36 hours without really any sleep at all. Or maybe it was 48. It was pretty hard to stay awake, either way.


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

I've dissociated due to childhood trauma and fallen asleep while he's going down on me. That's what my abuser did to me when I was 4-5 years old. Somatic Experiencing treatment helped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

